# homeschooling in dubai



## brandibeggs (Feb 14, 2008)

i will be moving to dubai with my nine year old daughter this year from the states. we currently homeschool in the usa and i was wondering if there are any homeschoolers in dubai. thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes there are a few girls that I know who homeschool, personally I prefer to send mine to school - for interaction more than anything


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, it looks as though we will be moving to Dubai this autumn from the UK. We homeschool and will continue in Dubai. I have an 11 and 7 year old daughters. It will be so exciting learning about Dubai and it's culture together! You never know might see you there.
Christine


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you search the forum, there was a very informative thread about homeschooling about 2 weeks ago. It should answer most of the questions you have and even had some recommended curriculum!


----------

